# why buy a dishplayer?



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Why are people spending so much money on used DishPlayer's on ebay?

I've got two in a closet.. Are they being used to get free programming or being turned into a functional PC, or what? I can't imagine people are using them for just their original purpose with the 501 and 721's working so much better, and w/o that $10 PTV monthly charge.

I thought I remember hearing a rumor about them being turned into a functional PC, but I'm not sure where to read more about that. 

Any body have info? Post here or PM me.. Thanks.

-Kyoo


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Some people use them as receivers without the PTV. IF you get it inexpensively and there is nof ee why not I guess.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

These receivers have a lot of great features that are, unlike recording, available even if you don't subscribe to PTV.
EPG stored on the hard drive. It only takes a few seconds to come up.
PIP on the EPG.
Program info displayed on the EPG next to the PIP. No need to press another button unless the info is long.
PIP on most menu screens, sound on most of the rest.
Master channel list allows you to uncheck any channel you don't want to see in the guide or when you surf.
50 event timers, IR blaster for VCR control.
A "once" timer can override a "weekly" timer meaning the weekly doesn't have to be deleted and re-added after the event is over. (hint, hint)
Optical digital audio output.
EPG search (no history though).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I think the biggest drivers a people with free PVR, thats ending.

Then there are hackers

The interface is definetely the nicest of all the ppvrs I have seen.

Too bad the box isnt reliable....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think piracy is the main thing, then beingable to uncheck channels you do not want in the All Chan favorites list. Also the info available for the show in the guide and one time timer overide would be enough reasons why they are getting that much out of it, along with no PVR fee on a cheaper PVR and being able to upgrade the hard drive in which I think is another big reason they sell so well.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2002)

Since a new DP owner would have to pay the $9.99 fee from day one I don't think that is a big driver. I think Boba Bird hit the nail on the head with receiver features which can be accessed without the fee. The hacking point is a good one though I am sure that it is a factor. Obviously it would be difficult to know how much of a factor.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

If the DP can do Digital Dolby and is UHF remote (and gets the 1 weeks of the guide downloaded to the drive) then it would be worth more than $100 since a 301 can't do any of that. But more than $200-$300 (assuming the buyer is eligible for the 508 deal), would probably be pushing it price wise.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The DP does not have a UHF remote.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

And it DOES do WebTV, so if you're a webTV user, you can eliminate one box. Of course, I'd never touch WebTV with a 10 foot pole, but that's a different story.

joe


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

but what kind of hacks can you do to a DP? any URL pointers?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Try this site. Has loads of links to anything you are looking for. I use it all the time.

*GREAT SITE*


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The DP gets the 7-day guide, but without a PTV subscription you are only allowed to see the next 44 hours or so. The exception is the original 7100 which had the 7-day guide listed as one of its features before PTV was introduced however, if a 7100 had PTV enabled then canceled you only get to see 44 hours.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by kyoo...
> 
> _but what kind of hacks can you do to a DP? any URL pointers? _


Check out the EKB for DP HDD upgrade info.

DBSTalk does not allow discussion of smartcard or programming hacks


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

When someome now activates a used DP for the first time, are they charged the montly fee ?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobaBird _
> *The DP gets the 7-day guide, but without a PTV subscription you are only allowed to see the next 44 hours or so. The exception is the original 7100 which had the 7-day guide listed as one of its features before PTV was introduced however, if a 7100 had PTV enabled then canceled you only get to see 44 hours. *


So now it is Dolby Digital and 44 hours cached guide. Still more powerful than a 301, so therefore probably able to get over $100 for each, but probably not more than $150 as the $199 508 with commitment seems a better deal around (UHF, 1 Week Guide, Free PVR) maybe someone will pay up to $200 if they don't want to commit for the 508.

So I'm guessing $150-$200 on E-bay before the glut occurs.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes if you activate now you are charged the monthly fee. As Mr. Collins explained quite well on the other site there were certain discrete promotions that offered free PTV for a specified period of time. If you did not fall under those promotions you paid for PTV.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would not count the $199 price on the 508 as that is a promotional offer with a commitment involved. It is $299 brand new without a commitment, unless you find a better deal. I just sold a 501 brand new for only $175 because the 508 came out and it had too many issues when I had it replaced 3 times. 

Since the dishplayer is used then it could not be completely compared to the pricing of a new 301 vs. a used product. The fact that it has webtv would make up for the smaller hard drive, so that evens that out. The other benefits would make up for the monthly charge for PVR functionality, so that would possibly make it the same value as a 501 used? Just guessing on this.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

I own three Dishplayers right now (two 7100s and one 7200), and enjoy them very much. Why you ask? The user blue and green interface is quite attractive, the hard drive is easily upgradeable, you get a keyboard to search listings (except 7200), and most importantly, the recordable timers are EVENT based instead of the current crop of Dish PVRs which are TIME based. This means that if a show switches its timeslot (hour or day) for a week (as SURVIVOR often does!), Dishplayer catches it and changes the record time without any need for you to fiddle with the timer. It then goes back to the proper time on its own. Sure there are bugs that crop up, but now it seems even the 721 and 508 have their own share now and then...


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

Also the fact if you know where to look, you can find software to easily rip digital recordings off of the box for personal backup (just as legal as using a VCR to record a show.. just using better quality and burning to CDR or DVDR, right?). Though I think this can be done with the 501 now. It's just really easy with the Dishplayer. So there's another plus.


----------

